# How to ship a DH bike



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a Trek Session 88 with a Marzocchi 888 fork. I ordered a Thule 699 bike case. I'm racing on another island for the first time and never shipped a bike before. What comes off? Forks, triple clamps, handlebars, wheels, seatpost, pedals, etc.? Pics will be very helpful. I wanna see how the bike is packed in a bike bag or case. Thanks!



















https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BC409A02-Thule+699+Round+Trip+Bike+Travel+Case.aspx

Dimension comparison:

Thule: 47"x30.5"x10"
Dakine: 46"x30"x10"

**Update* Found the article I needed. Click on the link below.*

https://www.mediafire.com/?c4csx76bwb7iolz










**2nd update.* Got everything to fit. Had to flat the tires to be able to completely close the case. Note: I have to ship it air cargo because Hawaiian Airlines does not accept checked baggage that is over 70 lbs. The Thule weights 33.0 lbs. and the Session weights 39.0 lbs.*


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe...orgeRyan83,311

since you are using a bike case, i think you don't have to remove the rear shock and/or derailleur


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man we need full pics of that box,,I would be interested in one


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Metanoia said:


> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe...orgeRyan83,311
> 
> since you are using a bike case, i think you don't have to remove the rear shock and/or derailleur


Link not working on my side. Thanks for trying though. Nobody has any pics or even links with pics of a DH bike in a case? Thanks.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Pack-a-Downhill-Bike-For-Shipping&id=1274712


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I would definitely remove the der. just to avoid any possible damage to the hanger. You don't need to remove the cable, just pull the whole assembly off and tuck it inside the rear triangle. I flew with mine last year but only took a couple of pics on my cell so I could repeat the process on the return trip...


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

A few tricks I have learned.

Remove the fork, stem, handlebar, derailleur, and brake rotors. May have to remove the saddle/seat post as well.

I put a small cardboard box around my rear drop outs to give a little extra protection and support from bending (bent one a few years ago in shipping). You can tuck the rear derailleur inside your rear triangle/box and leave it on the cable.

Rotors definitely should come off. I use two thin sheets of fiberglass from a hobby shop to sandwich the rotors during shipping. Bent or out of true rotors are also a bad way to start a trip.

Get some bubble wrap to wrap the frame and fork to keep things from rubbing. shop rags are also good for padding and give you something to clean with later on.

Make sure all bolts are tight. (on my last trip any bolt that was snug but not fully tight worked loose during shipping....fedex must have really shook my Trico case). Lost a stem face plate bolt out the side of the case.

I carry my wheels separate when I can. They fit in my case, but it makes packing easier if they are separate when possible.


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

Your box should come with a long piece of bolt stock that is only threads and 4 washers with 4 wing nuts.. It will be used in the place of the rear axle to keep it from being compressed by anything when you close the box. I used a Trico Ironcase the last 8 years flying with my bike to Whistler. (Similar to the Thule) I flew several years with an Ellsworth Dare and others with my SOCOM. I was able to fit my whole bike in it. You just have to lay things out in a way that they wont get jarred loose and rub or scratch something. Fork will need to be wrapped to keep the stanchions protected while its all compressed in the box. I used some water pipe foam, that you can find at most hardware stores. Like the others stated above, remove the rear der from the hanger and just set it out of the way, maybe within the lower rear triangle. I wrapped mine in newspaper to keep it from scratching the frame if anything shifted. Same for lots of the other parts in the box. I used my knee/shin gaurds to wrap around the frame and keep my spare parts in check. Just some ideas that i use.I was able to leave my rotors on each time, but i also carry spares in case i have a bad get tumble. Dont forget to put some cardboard or plastic brake caliper spacers in your brake calipers to prevent the pistons from being pushed out on accident. Yeah pics would be much easier. lol  Good luck with your boxing and race!

I included some pics so you can see the case i am talking about. I had just built the bike up as well.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Honestly you'd save youself a ton of money and give yourself more shipping space to put your bike in and avoid damage if you just went to a bike shop and bought an oversized bike box. 

Fork off, front wheel off, pedals off, saddle and post out of the frame. Blockers in the front brake. Lots of foam packing sheets, zip ties, tape. 

Wrap each of the tubes with a sheet of packing foam and zip tie or tape it in place. wrap the drive side chainstay, non drive chainstay and non drive seatstay. Thread a zip tie through where your drive side pedal used to be and secure the zip tie nice and tight around your chainstay but don''t zip tie your chain just leave it loose. Wrap your non drive side crank with a sheet of foam, slide it through the spokes of your front wheel (disc side NOT facing the frame. Rotate the wheel around the crank arm so that you can zip tie it to the main triangle and rear triangle. Wrap your pedals in a sheet of foam and zip tie together. Wrap your fork in foam and zip tie together. get a sheet of bubble wrap and wrap your post and saddle, tape it up. 

Place fork in the bottom of the bike box, better yet make a mini box out of spare cardboard to slide the fork into. Place otherwise assembled bike and front wheel inside the box. Stick the well wrapped saddle and post at the back end of the box on the drive side (this will help protect rear derailleur) Pad the sides a bit more, and you're done. 

Bring extra tape and zip ties in the box. heck, bring lube, shop rags, and tools to reassemble as well. If you pack your jerseys, shorts and helmet you have additional packing material. When you get to your destination, pull bike out, install fork, install wheel, install seatpost and go ride in about 10 minutes.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

his dudeness said:


> Honestly you'd save youself a ton of money and give yourself more shipping space to put your bike in and avoid damage if you just went to a bike shop and bought an oversized bike box.


I would get a bike box from the LBS but I need something with wheels. I'll be pulling true privateer duty and lugging my gear bag, bike case, helmet bag, and backpack by myself.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Just to clarify again. I would like to see pictures of DH bikes in bike cases to see how everything is laid out. Thanks.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

Maybe I'm not understanding the big deal.

Go to the local bike shop and pull a cardboard bike box out of the dumpster.

Take off the bars, pedals, and front wheel.

Stuff it in the box, using your extra clothes for padding.

Pay the airline the extra $50 for an extra piece of luggage.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Will this help?*



rat7761 said:


> Just to clarify again. I would like to see pictures of DH bikes in bike cases to see how everything is laid out. Thanks.


I'm flying up to Whistler on Saturday. I picked up this padded Aerus Bag locally. The bag weighs 9 lbs and my Knolly DT weighs 43 lbs. I pulled the bars and levers/shifters and wrapped them in bubble wrap, wrapped the bars too. I used blue tape becasue I can peel it off without tearing the wrap and re-use it. I also pulled the rear der. and rear brake because it caused a bulge in the bag and I didnt want to find it bent upon arrival. I cut a piece of PVC to length and inserted it in the rear stays with the axle to keep the rear end from getting crushed. I made sure the rotors were inboard when I put the wheels in the wheel pockets on the outside of the bag, I was going to pull them but I think they will be OK. If you want to avoid the overweight charges (most airlines are 50 lbs.) you will have to pack some parts in your gear bag. My pedals, chain, seat & post are in my gear bag. Bag weighs 49.7 lbs. Be prepared to get stung with fees if you are flying. I'm on United and its $100 each way, bummer is I fly back on Delta and its $200 each way but they have a 70lb limit on bicycles so I can stuff the bag with all the scwagg I get at Whistler. Still beats 5 days of bike rental fees and riding a bike you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Two things to remember. Take the rotors off; it is to easy for them to take a hit and bend especially in a soft bag. The other is there is a limit to what the airlines will reimburse you should they lose your bike bag. I think it a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

rat7761 said:


> I would get a bike box from the LBS but I need something with wheels. I'll be pulling true privateer duty and lugging my gear bag, bike case, helmet bag, and backpack by myself.


If you pack it right all your gear can go in the bike box and act as packing material as well. They have handles. And you can get one of those airpirt carts to get to the bus/taxi an carts at the hotels. Just an idea to possibly smplify what you'd be carrying.

You could also fed ex it to your hotel. It's generally right around the same cost as bringing it on a plane.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

craigstr said:


> I'm flying up to Whistler on Saturday. I picked up this padded Aerus Bag locally. The bag weighs 9 lbs and my Knolly DT weighs 43 lbs. I pulled the bars and levers/shifters and wrapped them in bubble wrap, wrapped the bars too. I used blue tape becasue I can peel it off without tearing the wrap and re-use it. I also pulled the rear der. and rear brake because it caused a bulge in the bag and I didnt want to find it bent upon arrival. I cut a piece of PVC to length and inserted it in the rear stays with the axle to keep the rear end from getting crushed. I made sure the rotors were inboard when I put the wheels in the wheel pockets on the outside of the bag, I was going to pull them but I think they will be OK. If you want to avoid the overweight charges (most airlines are 50 lbs.) you will have to pack some parts in your gear bag. My pedals, chain, seat & post are in my gear bag. Bag weighs 49.7 lbs. Be prepared to get stung with fees if you are flying. I'm on United and its $100 each way, bummer is I fly back on Delta and its $200 each way but they have a 70lb limit on bicycles so I can stuff the bag with all the scwagg I get at Whistler. Still beats 5 days of bike rental fees and riding a bike you are unfamiliar with.


Finally, some pics! Thanks for the info too!


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

RIS said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding the big deal.
> 
> Go to the local bike shop and pull a cardboard bike box out of the dumpster.
> 
> ...


If you read my posts carefully, you will find out why a bike box won't work for me. Thanks for trying anyway.

I did my own research and with the help of a friend downloaded a pdf file from the Feb. 2008 MBA magazine with an article about how to pack a downhill bike by Waylon Smith. Very helpful info in that article. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's the article.

http://www.mediafire.com/?c4csx76bwb7iolz


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

craig i would defo recomend you take the disks off mate, we have learned the hard way, also good idea to remove the rear mech as we had to get a new one last year when we went to whistler, airport baggage handlers dont seem to care about it being your pride and joy, they only care about moaning about the weight of it.
when i flew home from whistler back at the end of may, and the baggage handler brought my bike bag through the door, he said is this your's yes i replied. unzipping the bag to check on my beloved knolly. he say's what the bloody hell have you got in that it's bloody heavy. (it was 35kg) i said its a down hill bike. he again moans about the weight, to which i replied how the fooook do you think i feel i am the poor sod thats just spent the last 2 weeks riding up and down canadian mountains, needless to say he failed to see the funny side and skulcked off back to his hole. miserable git


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

this is how we always pack our bikes when we fly, col is taking 2 bikes with him on this trip. his s,c heckler, and spec demo 7. i am just taking the knolly dt, we noth use evoc bike bag and col also has a ultra bike bag to, the evoc's though expensive are well worth it im my opinion, here are a few piccies after we packed them up earlier today. 
this is a inside shot of the wheel compartment, as you can see it's well padded and even has plastic pipe for extra reinforcment to protect the rotors,(you dont need to take them off)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

an inside shot of the bag here you can see the well padded base and the padded block that the rear end and bottom braket sit on, also has a space for the rear mech, again no need to remove as it's well protected. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is a full shot of the inside. you can see all the straps that secure the frame, and the extra padding and reinforced base where the forks sit. also put on a bit of pipe lagging to protect the fork leg from the handle bars, and extra protection on the top tube, (dont trust baggage handlers lol)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is cols demo 7 in the ultra bike bag. this bag isnt as padded as the evoc bags so we coverd the whole frame in pipe lagging to protect it, 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice bike bag, ...OT...how you like the ndee?


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Everything fits.


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

*V10 to go*

As others have said - take it apart.

Rotors off, derailleur off, bars with direct mount stem off, levers, brake calipers, pedals, seat and post. I threaded the front and rear axles back in to keep the fork and rear triangle stable. Place the spacers between the brake pads. I kept the chain in place, threaded thru the derailleur and front ring. The rotor bolts and headset bearings were placed in baggies.

It's a different box than you have, but these pics may give you some guidance. I did not use packaging bubbles, nor did I use pipe insulation - both are great options. The bike shipped fine, both directions, no damage.

Empty box. A pad will go over this so I placed the pedals, top crown, tools, spare cable and misc stuff that's durable.








Place the pad over this stuff








Rear wheel, tire deflated, brake rotors in sack underneath that. no pressure on rotors to bend them.








This shot shows the packaging of the frame, 1 wheel and bars - before padding is put in place.








wheel is now covered, frame laid in, bars, fork and saddle/post - more padding to be added








Front wheel on top in a position to not bend anything. 








More padding








Mor padding, ready to close up. I was very careful about protecting the fork stanchions. Hard to see in this shot but they are well protected. Nothing was left loose in the box to rattle around. It's all secure, ready to close up and give to the baggage apes.








Other than a number of name tags, it's ready to go.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Rat, where's the race? I didn't see anything on dhhawaii about a race.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Camp Timberline in Makakilo. It's posted somewhere on dhhawaii. I tried to look it up for you right now but the site is very slow. Here are the details. Gonna see if a Kauai boy can hang with the big dogs, haha.

DH race at Camp Timberline Sept. 25. Sat.
MTB Down Hill Race At Camp Timbeline- Makakilo
...on Sept. 25, 2010 Saturday
9am to 10:30am Practice/Registration. Race starts at 11am
$10.00 race fee with Membership
$25.00 for 1 year Membership & 1 race fee.
$5.00 fee for 2nd class


Classes: A= expert, B=intermediate, C=Hard tail, J=juniors, W=woman
Age: A,B,C & W= 19 and over All Juniors J= 18 & under

Course discription: A= Big jumps & some drops with technical sections.
B= Natural Terrian mix with small jumps & very little drops.
Juniors, W & C class will ride the B course. No worry cause there
will be lots of round abouts on the course.
RUN TIME: BEST OUT OF TWO RUNS. PRIZES= will be awarded to the 2 top riders in each class. 
MUST HAVE MEMBERSHIP, HELMET, SHOES AND A SAFE RUNNING BIKE.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

fat.tires said:


> As others have said - take it apart.
> 
> Rotors off, derailleur off, bars with direct mount stem off, levers, brake calipers, pedals, seat and post. I threaded the front and rear axles back in to keep the fork and rear triangle stable. Place the spacers between the brake pads. I kept the chain in place, threaded thru the derailleur and front ring. The rotor bolts and headset bearings were placed in baggies.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I remember a few years back, well maybe 6-8 years or so. I took a hop from Malaki to Kauii, and there was a guy with a comuter bike, that actually brought to bike (assembled, and ready to role) on board the plane. I asked him about it, and he said he did all the time, and there was no additional charge to fly the bikes from island to island. 

Guess things have changed, but might be worth looking into.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

RIS said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding the big deal.
> 
> Go to the local bike shop and pull a cardboard bike box out of the dumpster.
> 
> ...


How I found my bike at the destination airport.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

5 year old thread, but you can wheel your bike up to Aloha Air Freight and ship it interisland for $50


----------

